# Training update from June 9



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - sounds like an incredible session ! And I don't think your video was silly at all  I thought it showed Tito working an important concept. 

I will need to ask my mentor about the running to a person drill - or perhaps others on the forum can explain it?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Interesting! Does Dan have his own style of training or does he have a certain person he follows?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

SOunds like a great day of training. I too would like to know more about the drill where they run to a person in the field. I hope someone on here can explain otherwise I will have to write down what you did and take it to class on monday to see if anyone there knows about it.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Showing him the difference between a mark and blind maybe. On the marks avoid the gunner. ON blinds go where I send you and trust me.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Dan's been doing this for 15 years or more, so he has developed his own program that he follows. But I'm sure it's more or less based on some other program or combination of programs, and then he's changed it around to suit his needs and those of his clients. 
His trains a lot of hunting dogs (*real* hunting dogs), and the dogs that he trains to play hunting games (his words), his focus is getting each dog ready to run the UKC Grand hunts. He claims that if you can run a Grand, you can run a Master.
The best part of training with him is that he adapts his program to fit me and my dog, rather than adapting us to fit his program.



GoldenSail said:


> Interesting! Does Dan have his own style of training or does he have a certain person he follows?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It had something to do with the difference between a mark and a blind, yes, you're right. And also something to do with getting him to look out, and there was a long explanation about fading the person out, having them give help based on a hand signal from Dan as to how much help the dog needs, a whole bunch of stuff.
Dan talks too much sometimes and I get lost.




Radarsdad said:


> Showing him the difference between a mark and blind maybe. On the marks avoid the gunner. ON blinds go where I send you and trust me.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, Dan does alot in one training day. My head would be spinning. How do you remember it all? Do you keep a training journal? I would be writing for an hour after a workout with Dan. 
Heading your way for a wedding in a couple of weeks. I hope the weather decides to play nice. Hot and Sticky is pretty hard on the Pac West people.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Dan's been doing this for 15 years or more, so he has developed his own program that he follows. But I'm sure it's more or less based on some other program or combination of programs, and then he's changed it around to suit his needs and those of his clients.
> His trains a lot of hunting dogs (*real* hunting dogs), and the dogs that he trains to play hunting games (his words), his focus is getting each dog ready to run the UKC Grand hunts. He claims that if you can run a Grand, you can run a Master.
> The best part of training with him is that he adapts his program to fit me and my dog, rather than adapting us to fit his program.


Barb, the Grand is DOMINATED by Labs. It would be great to see a Golden pass the Grand.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I think each pro tailors their "program" to the dog,the owner and what works best for him and what goals the owner wants for the dog and what he has had the most success with. There is not one size fits all.
Quite a few goldens in the Master National though.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Dan *plans* to run Tito in the Grand next fall (2012). Now hopefully it won't conflict with golden national....




hollyk said:


> Barb, the Grand is DOMINATED by Labs. It would be great to see a Golden pass the Grand.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Dan admits to being ADHD. I probably forget at least half of the stuff he tells me. 
I don't keep a training journal, but posting it on here really helps me to think about it, put it in a logical order, make some sense of it, and write it down.
And here you thought I was posting for your benefit 

when/where is the wedding???



hollyk said:


> Wow, Dan does alot in one training day. My head would be spinning. How do you remember it all? Do you keep a training journal? I would be writing for an hour after a workout with Dan.
> Heading your way for a wedding in a couple of weeks. I hope the weather decides to play nice. Hot and Sticky is pretty hard on the Pac West people.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Dan admits to being ADHD. I probably forget at least half of the stuff he tells me.
> I don't keep a training journal, but posting it on here really helps me to think about it, put it in a logical order, make some sense of it, and write it down.
> And here you thought I was posting for your benefit
> 
> when/where is the wedding???


I have to pull out my journal right after training or it would be gone. 

The wedding is in Wheaton on June 17th.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Dan *plans* to run Tito in the Grand next fall (2012). Now hopefully it won't conflict with golden national....


Hmm, the 2012 Fall Grand is in Iowa. I was thinking of going to it as a spectator, since I have friends and family close to where it is held.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Wheaton is about an hour from me, a little more. That's UKC Premier weekend, I will be gone that weekend (4 days of dock jumping, yay!)
I haven't even looked at the dates for the 2012 fall grand, I'm not nearly as hopeful as Dan is. We have a LOT to learn!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Wouldn't hurt to run it and find out where the holes are???
I am optimistic he will be ready that's over a year away!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

right now the holes for running a Grand are so big you could drive a battleship thru them.....


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Maybe... but you still have over a year to work them out.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I've been trying to find 15 spare minutes to train today, and every time I thought I could get out (I'm at work) either a customer showed up, or it started to rain. Guess that's why I'm feeling frustrated. 
Hopefully when I'm done for the day here I can get out to do a few things with him and it WON'T BE RAINING. We need some remedial work on the whistle!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What an fun training session! Why don't you get one of those little tape recorders that you could clip a little mircophone to your collar so you can capture everything Dan is saying? That way you can go back and write it down so you won't forget anything. I am confident Tito will be ready for anything, he seems to take to everything rather quickly. That shows how much he enjoys his work!


----------

